# TTOC Discounts



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Can't seem to find a list of them anywhere. Is there one, or am I going blind? :roll:

And do we get a discount for shopping direct with Forge?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As ever all the info you need about the TTOC is on our site, discounts are listed HERE


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Aces, thanks!

Given my brain the day off - didn't think to check TTOC site! :roll:  :lol:


----------

